# College Dilemma



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

IDK...maybe if u you use 4 of these?

http://solutions.3mcanada.ca/wps/po...k-17004C?N=5924736+3293799054+3294529206&rt=d


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Those will fall, guaranteed. If you can't drill and put a hole in the wall, you can't put them on the wall. Or at least I wouldn't. Those only hold something like 7.5lbs. If you can't hang them with a hook and nail, just stuff them somewhere like under the bed, or behind clothes in the closet. I had my snowboards through all 4 years of college and through every dorm room. There is always room somewhere..


----------



## Hades (Aug 25, 2016)

Haha, I figured as much. Was worth a shot though 

Thanks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dfitz364 said:


> Those will fall, guaranteed. If you can't drill and put a hole in the wall, you can't put them on the wall. Or at least I wouldn't. Those only hold something like 7.5lbs. If you can't hang them with a hook and nail, just stuff them somewhere like under the bed, or behind clothes in the closet. I had my snowboards through all 4 years of college and through every dorm room. There is always room somewhere..


This. If you can't hang it permentanty then just don't bother. Stuff it in the closet, under the bed, or behind the door.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Apparently.............they'll let just about anybody into a college..........


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Apparently.............they'll let just about anybody into a college..........


He is probably an engineering major.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter just stored hers under her bed. You don't say what the walls are. Command strips actually hold a heck of a lot of weight and one on either side like in the mid section should hold it, however if its an older painted concrete that is very porous your mileage may very.

However, one thing to consider is that you may not want your board on display. I don't think you have any idea how many things walk in a dorm. Hidden away with a bike lock through the binding and bed frame would be the way I'd go in my opinion.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

How bout using it as your desk or god forbid using it as a bookshelf...maybe a big screen flat panel would fit nicely on it or to display your milf bait.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Time to take a basic problem solving skills class methinks...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> Time to take a basic problem solving skills class methinks...


Pretty sure nowadays that means posting your question to the internet


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

killclimbz said:


> Time to take a basic problem solving skills class methinks...


Like abducting the OP by tossing a black cloth bag of wonderment over his head then chucking him into a blacked out windowless van. Driving 8 hours north (forests are always north) then kicking him out once the vehicle has traveled deep enough into the forest. Then he'll be tossed another bag containing a knife, box of matches, a jug of water and yelled at to figure out as the vehicle speed away. This type of problem solving skill class?
:embarrased1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bksdds said:


> Like abducting the OP by tossing a black cloth bag of wonderment over his head then chucking him into a blacked out windowless van. Driving 8 hours north (forests are always north) then kicking him out once the vehicle has traveled deep enough into the forest. Then he'll be tossed another bag containing a knife, box of matches, a jug of water and yelled at to figure out as the vehicle speed away. This type of problem solving skill class?
> :embarrased1:


Exactly. Normal day to day stuff.


----------



## Hades (Aug 25, 2016)

No need to be dicks.

Hate on me all you want, but I've never had to deal with hanging stuff up. I don't even have a rack for my board back home, it has a nice shelf in the garage. Knowing what's available is 80% of the problem, and if you can throw it to the internet for people who deal with similar issues... why not?

I do appreciate the solid advice though. Will probably move some boxes from under my bed, and get some type of chain and padlock to tie it to my bed. We do generally keep our dorm locked when we aren't around, so I haven't really had any problems with theft. But y'never know!

Would have been nice to just hang it up, but since the majority of YOUR problem solving skills are as insufficient as mine... I will have to go with f00bar's advice


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Hades said:


> No need to be dicks.


That's not being hated on my friend that's called its summer and we are snow addicts! They're just joshing ya, welcome to the forum :nerd: I myself come here to ask all kinds of "silly" questions all the time.


----------

